# evolution

## Mulgano

Alguien sabe por qué tengo que borrar le fichero $HOME/.local/share/application/userapp-Evolution-XXXXX.desktop    para que 'evolution' arranque, y es entonces cuando me dice si quiero 'evolution' como gestor de correo predeterminado; pero si no salen los siguiente mensajer y no me arranca.

------------------

(evolution:5481): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'paste-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'

(evolution:5481): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'copy-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'

-------------------

Más cosas, cuando arranca me salen estos otros:

(evolution:5507): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'paste-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'

(evolution:5507): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'copy-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'

e-data-server-ui-Message: Unable to find password(s) in keyring (Keyring reports: No se encontró ningún resultado coincidente)

e-data-server-ui-Message: El archivo de claves no tiene el grupo «Passwords-Mail»

(evolution:5507): evolution-mail-WARNING **: search_address_in_addressbooks: Can't get contacts from 'estrella': Cannot get contact list: Not connected

(evolution:5507): evolution-mail-WARNING **: search_address_in_addressbooks: Can't get contacts from 'luna': Cannot get contact list: Not connected

(evolution:5507): e-data-server-ui-WARNING **: Unable to find password(s) in keyring (Keyring reports: No se encontró ningún resultado coincidente)

e-data-server-ui-Message: Unable to find password(s) in keyring (Keyring reports: No se encontró ningún resultado coincidente)

e-data-server-ui-Message: El archivo de claves no tiene el grupo «Passwords-Mail»

---------------------------------------

No se si con esto servirá.

2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Fri Jul 1 19:40:03 CEST 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Evolution 2.32.2

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## gringo

pues ni idea y tampoco uso evolution.

Por probar, que pasa si empiezas desde cero ? Si ejecutas :

```
mv ~/.local/share/evolution ~/.local/share/evolution.copia
```

renombrarás la carpeta de configuración de evo, lo que quiere decir que la siguiente vez que ejecutes evo creará una configuración nueva.

esto tb. significa que, en caso de que evo funcione, tendrás que importar todo desde evo de la carpeta anterior ( mails, contactos, citas, etc)

suerte y saluetes

----------

## Mulgano

 *gringo wrote:*   

> pues ni idea y tampoco uso evolution.
> 
> Por probar, que pasa si empiezas desde cero ? Si ejecutas :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por intentarlo, pero no funciona, lo que si me he dado cuenta al mover todo el directorio de evolution es que no me pierde la configuración de las cuentas de correo y lo único que pierde es el arbol de los filtro que tengo creados. Otra cosa, desde el icon del panel de gnome, no arranca ni de una forma ni de otra, sólo desde un terminal.

Lo dicho, gracias de todas formas

Un saludo

----------

